
We have placed a public interest notice on Tweet from Donald Trump - lysp
https://twitter.com/TwitterComms/status/1266267446979129345
======
JumpCrisscross
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155)

------
anigbrowl
That's it, he's definitely moving to Gab now.

~~~
audessuscest
That would be a good thing for many reasons

------
TechticSolution
Now, Twitter also protest against @realdonaldtrump.

